# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Driver TB6600 (không phải  TB6560)

## biết tuốt

lâu lâu không thấy các bác có dự ớn gì , hôm nọ rảnh rang em mần cái driver TB6600 loại này sx năm 2012 , có nhiều ưu điểm hơn TB6560 , có thể chỉnh dòng cho động cơ chỉ bằng các nút gạt (giống ở driver xịn  :Big Grin: ) , khó chết hơn , các thông số khác đều hơn , các bác tham khảo datasheet
đầu tiên ta thiết kế theo sơ đồ đã biết  :Wink:  
sau đó làm mạch in, em dùng sơn cảm quang phun lên tấm đồng 

sau đó đem nung rồi chụp film  được như ri 

sau đó đem ăn mòn hàn thôi  :Wink:

----------

anhcos, CKD, conga, Gamo, longlong1122, mig21, nhatson, scara.arm

----------


## nhatson

cụ làm cái test 
để motor nằm ngang
tốc độ max cỡ 1500rpm đổ lại
gia tốc thấp nhất có thể

cho chạy tốc độ từ thấp nhất đến cao nhất xem sao ah

b.r

----------


## biết tuốt

vâng mai rảnh em test ,

----------


## nhatson

một bài test mữa là dùng motor 85 dòng lớn, cho chạy nhanh > 1000rpm rồi nhấn estop
b.r

----------


## biết tuốt

Ic tích hợp họ thiết kế cho si ze nhỏ dùng 86 phanh đột ngột dòng trả về lớn khéo xì  khói :Stick Out Tongue:  cụ nhể nhưng em cứ thử  xem sao

----------


## nhatson

> Ic tích hợp họ thiết kế cho si ze nhỏ dùng 86 phanh đột ngột dòng trả về lớn khéo xì  khói cụ nhể nhưng em cứ thử  xem sao


cứ thử xem sao ah, cần thiết thì thêm mạch dump để bảo vệ ah

dùng motor lớn để mô phỏng trường hợp motor 57 có tải bị stall hoặc bị nhấn estop

b.r

----------


## scara.arm

Trong hình 1 bác biết tuốt xịt sơn cảm quang để ngoài trời trước khi chụp như vậy có vấn đề gì không bác.
Ở HCM, sơn cảm quang có thể mua lẽ ở đâu được vậy bác. 
Thanks.

----------


## biết tuốt

sơn cảm quang này , nó ướt bác để 1 vài phút trong bóng râm vô tư , đưa ra nắng gắt thì khoảng 30' đến 1 phút nó khô có thể chụp được film ngay, còn bác để trong nhà cả tháng không khô ,em ở hà nội 
ở sài gòn nhiều nơi bán bác http://www.giaxuan.com.vn/categories...u-xanh-uv.html
bác muốn làm mạch số lượng lớn cho nhàn liên hệ bác Gamo trên đây , hình như bác ấy nhận làm

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, hôm trước tầng hầm em bị ngập nước, chết ngắc cái máy in PCB của em rồi. Đang khóc lóc năn nỉ dụ được mấy phụ tùng bên lão Nam. Để làm xong máy mới sẽ khai trương PCB 30' miễn phí cho các bác  :Wink: )

----------

anhcos

----------


## biết tuốt

ây da, bác làm xong cho bà con chiêm ngưỡng cái máy in pcb nhá để còn học theo, nhưng in chuẩn 2 mặt không bác? chắc phải cắt , gá đồ  chuẩn lắm ?

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, để làm xong là khoe hàng liền.



Máy trước em in mạch FR4 thì 2 mặt in tốt, bakelite thì trật lất  :Wink:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, duonghoang, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cụ gà khéo tay wa, em mới tới giai doạn mở máy thôi là banh ta lông rồi
3 con rồi nền cạch vụ mod rồi  :Frown:

----------


## biết tuốt

fr4 nó phẳng đét nên chuẩn , còn công đoạn cắt fr4 bác xử lý thế nào ? em rạch bằng dao dọc giấy tốt lưỡi quá , chắc ít nữa thử cái " cẩu đầu trảm" giống ngoài hàng photocopy xem sao , kê vào xoẹt phát

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác mua cái dao cắt mica mà dung, rạch xong, bẻ cái cụp, thẳng bang luôn:
http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-2577-dao...l#.U_WFa1gcTIU.
Còn nếu căt nhiều thì đem lên CNC mà phang

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác Nhật Sơn quay đầu là bờ bác ạ. Em đốt hết mấy con R230 rồi, đang đau bụng lắm, tự nhủ "tất cả vì em iu khoa học"

Em cũng đang đau đầu vụ cắt FR4, rọc bằng dao cắt mica ấy chứ mà nó dai nhách. Đang tính xách nguyên tấm ra cửa hiệu mica trên đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh nhờ nó xẻ giùm bằng cái cưa bàn của nó. Bữa nào bác test bằng cầu đầu trảm rồi chia sẻ với anh em với.

----------


## nhatson

FR4 thì cú phải để lên máy cnc, dùng dao hình quả dứa mà cắt thôi

chú ý phải có hệ thống hút buị tốt

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hehe, bác Nhật Sơn quay đầu là bờ bác ạ. Em đốt hết mấy con R230 rồi, đang đau bụng lắm, tự nhủ "tất cả vì em iu khoa học"
> 
> Em cũng đang đau đầu vụ cắt FR4, rọc bằng dao cắt mica ấy chứ mà nó dai nhách. Đang tính xách nguyên tấm ra cửa hiệu mica trên đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh nhờ nó xẻ giùm bằng cái cưa bàn của nó. Bữa nào bác test bằng cầu đầu trảm rồi chia sẻ với anh em với.


Bác rạch cả 2 bên, mỗi bên 3 nhát, bẻ thẳng băng mà

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cảm ơn hai bác. Để bữa nào thử xem sao

----------


## longlong1122

anh cho e xin cái mạch tb6600 này được không

----------


## itanium7000

Xem cái này cứ nhớ đến một thời đến khổ vì PCB. Mực cảm quang, mực xanh phủ mạch, đèn UV, in film, câu dây xuyên lỗ... :v

----------

